# QLab MIDI Control of Strand MX



## cancolby (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi. I was hoping I could get some help on the subject of MIDI lightboard control from a computer. I've done lots of research but don't feel like I understand enough.

Basically, my old high school continues to bring me back to help with lighting and sound. I'll be working on a dance concert, and they want an easier way to sync the light cues to the music. In the past we've just pressed Go on the lightboard when the SM says. But I've been looking into this stuff about MIDI show control from a computer and want to learn more.

We have a really really really old Strand MX board which has MIDI In, Out, and Through. If I get software like QLab and a USB>MIDI adapter, would I easily be able to program light cues and music from QLab? What is involved in that process?

Thanks!
Colby


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you trying to fire cues on both the sound board and light board or just fire the light board from the sound board. There are several threads in the lighting section on how to do both things. It is important to know what sound board you are using. Also are you running the music from the computor or another source tied to your sound board.


----------



## cancolby (Nov 10, 2010)

mstaylor said:


> Are you trying to fire cues on both the sound board and light board or just fire the light board from the sound board. There are several threads in the lighting section on how to do both things. It is important to know what sound board you are using. Also are you running the music from the computor or another source tied to your sound board.


 
I don't need the sound board to change, only the lighting cues. I would like QLab to play the music (which will be sent to the sound board via 8mm) and control the light cues at the same time. I wasn't able to find a thread that gave me the solution. I'm hopefully looking for someone to explain in relatively basic terms how I might be able to set this up, and what I need! Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 11, 2010)

I have never used QLab but there are enough guys here that have that they should be able to help. I wanted to clarify what you wanted so somebody could help with less answers. Two more questions, do you understand how midid works and do you have a manual for your board.


----------



## cancolby (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a limited understanding of MIDI - I've used it to connect my keyboard to my computer, and I know it carries information between many types of devices...

I do have access to the lightboard's manual online.

Thank you!


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 12, 2010)

If you don't get it feel free to keep asking questions. I personally don't know your board or Qlab but if it takes midi in, I do know it is possible. I just wanted to knock out some of the questions that the guys that do have the total answer would ask.


----------



## h20tgger (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey cancolby,

I am in the same predicament that you are (going back to your high school doing tech/running a Strand MX ect...). When I went off to college, we linked out ETC Obsession w/Emphasis to a server running Emphasis, and controlled the show using another computer running SFX that would send MIDI to the board for cues and what not. I was looking for something like this. 

As far as I can tell, you cannot control the preset scenes on the board via a MIDI command. You can however control the effects VIA MIDI i.e. the step speed, and timing of the commands. I'm still trying to figure out how to do this via QLab. I'm running a rock concert out of my old high school's auditorium this weekend (9/24/2011), I'll work on it through the week and if I come up with something exciting Ill let you know! 

-Teague


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 20, 2011)

While the original post was almost a year ago, and the OP may not need the help, it would definitely benefit the community if you do share your findings after this weekend. Our members often come to the same challenges and sometimes do not have time to wait for responses, but can spend the time searching the archives.

Hope you have fun with the concert.


----------



## joeyfergie (Sep 23, 2011)

We have been using MIDI to control our lighting board for some time. We have an ETC Express 48/96 (which also has MIDI In, Out, Thru), and use Multiplay (for Windows) as a Show Control System. Qlab will work in the same way (better in my opinion, but we don't have money for Macs at my theatre).

Here's how we do it. There are actually three ways with the Express. You will need to look into your board's manual to figure it out.

1. MIDI Show Control - These are control signals sent from Qlab. They are easy, as you just select the message you want, in your case GO, and then input a cue number. This will (if your board supports it) activate said cue number.

2. Program Change - This is a MIDI message that we use (as Multiplay doesn't support Midi Show Control), but works in the same way as MSC. You input the cue number, and the light board sees the number and activates that cue.

3. Control Change - This takes a bit more programming. On the ETC Express, you can create macros, which can be activated by MIDI Control Change messages. These macros can then do pretty much anything. Basic things we can do is something like 'CUE 1 GO', but this can be used to control the entire board remotely (I have done it with my iPod Touch). In the show Control program, we have to input more complex numbers to send the right message (not just a cue number).

It is most likely that your board supports Midi Show Control. Qlab supports it and it works fine. We just use a USB to MIDI converter, which cost (here) about $50.


----------



## NicktheEvil (Sep 24, 2011)

joeyfergie said:


> We have been using MIDI to control our lighting board for some time. We have an ETC Express 48/96 (which also has MIDI In, Out, Thru), and use Multiplay (for Windows) as a Show Control System. Qlab will work in the same way (better in my opinion, but we don't have money for Macs at my theatre).
> 
> Here's how we do it. There are actually three ways with the Express. You will need to look into your board's manual to figure it out.
> 
> ...


 
Beyond that you need to make sure that your Qlab midi commands are sending on the appropriate device ID. This is a number that you'll have to assign to the lighting console, and then in Qlab you'll have to make sure each individual command is sending to the appropriate ID. Furthermore you'll have to configure the console to 'listen' from the device ID of the Qlab computer. I did a small write up for an ETC Ion some time ago. i hope it helps further. 


> This can be confusing but maybe I can help. But I should let you know that I have done this before, but we have an Obsession II board so it's a little older but the principle should be the same.
> First -- make sure your Qlab has a device ID and that the 'use midi show control' box is checked.
> 
> Second -- Make sure your ION has midi turned on. in the Obsession II it was in the I/O settings.
> ...


----------



## jbrem003 (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have made this work. Unfortunately we discovered a bug in the ETC board software that is currently out that defeats a MIDI input, but I am assured by ETC tech support that they are looking into it. The SmartFade 4896 has a MIDI IN that we routed from Qlab using a MOTU Ultralite MkII (Awesome little digital audio interface for Qlab btw ) After setting the Device ID's and "enabling MIDI Show Control" on the SmartFade I was able to send MSC messages from the Qlab station to the Lightboard. It took a little finagling to get it just right and I found that between all the options, and the fact that I just wanted MSC and not full automation control (aka, the ability to "Jump back" on the light board using Qlab without worrying about the "Go" sequence getting out of sync,) MSC worked the best for me in the short amount of time we had to get the show up. The SmartFade 4896 doesn't recognize a whole lot of commands form MSC, but definitely enough to make it work when there isn't a software bug *cough-ETC-cough*


----------

